# Bunnies



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Does any one on here have bunnies? I have 4 mini lops, a pet flemish and my sister has a ND. And I have two little babies. (aw, so cute!)


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

I love bunnies but I don't have any. My friend has an adorable bunny with dark points like a Siamese cat. Do you have any pics of your bunnies to post?


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb16 ... ies006.jpg

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb16 ... ies004.jpg

http://s210.photobucket.com/albums/bb16 ... C03549.jpg

Why yes. Yes I do have pics! These are my two babies (Droopy and Skitzy)
And their Pa.

Cute huh?


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Awww now those are some real cuties! They look so perfect that they barely look real! I really love the brown & white one.


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

I had bunnies when I was younger, they had babies a couple times. They were a joy, miss em sometimes


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a lionhead buck, a (um..I forgot...) doe. A mutt buck. And a pair of mutt meat rabbits.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

We currently have a Lionhead (buck). My mom raises and shows various breeds so when me and the kids end up at a show I have to BUY them a rabbit, they can't go to Grammy's house and GET any rabbit they want, it must cost money! :twisted: 

But we have Elmo in the kids room and they all love each other, guess that beats my oldest boy wanting a French as I don't think it would fit in his room. lol


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

We have American Fuzzy Lops and Holland Lops  They even have their own website
http://www.freewebs.com/ksacres


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome ksacres to the Goat Spot. 

I was looking at your website, I really like it (the dairy goat one is the one I visited).


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I currently have several mini rexes, a few lionheads and a few holland lops. They are all pedigreed but so far only my rexes have been shown and done very well. I had planned on getting more into showing but now may just breed. There aren't alot of shows close and its too hard to leave the farm for a long time, plus I don't want to. But the bunnies are fun to watch. Here is my lionhead doe when she was younger.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to own rabbits. I owned a mini rex named cocoa and she won 3rd in a show after I gave her back to the lady I bought her from. She died shortly after that show from a heat stroke. I owned a few others including a lionhead and a new zealand, hubby had a blue dutch and I had a champion silver martin buck.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive got a lop I haven't even had her for a week yet.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is oreo.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I have 1male&1female satin,1female newzeland,1male satin/rex cross


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah!! Two of our bunnies had babies today!!

*Natanya (tort) X Nutmeg (brk chestnut)* PB AM Fuzzy Lops

2 broken (blacks) and 2 solid (look chestnut) and 1 solid runt or peanut (peanuts always die)

*Monsoon (booted black Mini Rex) X Rhett (chinchilla)* F1 Plush Lop Cross

5 solid-dark, color to be determined at a later date-but probably all blacks


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My rabbit chewed a hole in her cage and got out while we were on vacation and my dog got her.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Aww, dogs are great, but sometimes you just want to scream!


----------



## dairygoatdreams (Oct 31, 2007)

Rabbits are great pets, and can be very practical too. When I was a kid we had new zealand whites, and shortly after graduating high school I got a mini rex. The new zealand whites were for meat, and very practical to have around, but my mini rex was a pet and the best pet rabbit I could have asked for. He loved to sit in your lap while you were at the computer or watching tv, and was well behaved when let out of his cage in the house(he'd even go back to his cage if he needed to go to the bathroom). 
Having seen how calm and affectionate the mini rex can be, I think if I got rabbits again I would get rex rabbits. I think the full-sized ones would make just as good of pets, with the added option of selling offspring for breeding stock or meat. Flemish giants sound really neat too, but I haven't had the fortune of meeting anyone who owned them so don't know what their temperament is like.


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

We have just a few (3) mini rex, and they are by far the friendliest of our rabbits. I had more mini rex before, and it seemed that they were the friendliest and certainly the calmest then too. And oh so soft


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

Apparently I just can't catch a break lately! My entire Fuzzy Lop litter died yesterday, and this was a litter I was really looking forward to... I went out to look at my little babies last night to try and cheer myself up about our Charm cat, and what do I find?? A nest of frozen little babies!! Grr


----------

